# PM Success



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

Hit the PM on Sunday with a buddy and we did pretty good for a few hours of fishing. Caught one chromer and 3 browns including this hog. My biggest brown ever 12 pounds 32 inches.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Beautiful brown!!! Looks like a beautiful day as well. Way to get after them.


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

Good work!!!! I have a trip planned for March 7th. Just wondering how accessible the river is? From your pics it doesn't look too bad. We are going up no matter what. I would just like to know what to expect. PM welcomed....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Beautiful fish!


----------



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wonderful fish, you can be proud of that.

D


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

a replica of that brown would be on my wall..did you put it back?


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

RML said:


> a replica of that brown would be on my wall..did you put it back?


Like!^


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

awesome fish! do you think that is a lake run brown?


----------



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had people tell me it was a river fish and people tell me it was a lake run so I'm not totally sure


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Awesome fish! I would say lake run that has not yet dropped back. Either way nice catch.


----------



## Anders007 (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Nice job right there, congrats, do you keep your tags on your hats also?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn nice brown looks like lake run fish to me congrats!


----------



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks guys.. And Duck Lab Jake I'm not sure what you mean by putting our tags on our hats??


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow what an awesome fish! Nice job dude.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

QuackQuackBoom said:


> Thanks guys.. And Duck Lab Jake I'm not sure what you mean by putting our tags on our hats??


Think he's being a smart A55 because of the tags on the waders lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh haha I see.. Thought he was talking about licenses


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

What did u catch that brown on? Straight up dry fly, right? Damn that's cray in the middle of winter!


----------



## QuackQuackBoom (Aug 17, 2012)

No we were fishing for steelies with spawn sacs and wax worms and This guy took a chartreuse jig tipped with 2 wax worms.. You can actually see the jig in his mouth in the pic if u look close enough


----------

